# Lobster tail



## wayne (Jun 28, 2002)

I was given a 2.5 lb frozen lobster tail. This thing is huge. What is the best way to cook this monster?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

steamed with butter and:beer:and


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

thats a big one - and a little tricky to cook without having it get tough & rubbbery. whatever ya do, first thaw it (not in the microwave, but sealed in plastic in a bowl of water, changing water & cking til thawed) as the increased time you would need to cook it from frozen state would probably be too much time & make it tough & rubbery.

steaming is probably a good option, but you may want to cut it in half first & steam the two halves, thereby having to use shorter times.

if you want to take a chance & broil it --thaw--- cut thru the center of the back of the shell from head to tail-- lift the meat out, but leave attached at the tail --and arrange on top of shell-- now, for one this large, score the underside of the flesh (the side that will now rest atop the shell) with several X's, from tail to head -- somewhat deeper scores in the thicker flesh ( this will prevent curling & will also serve to help it cook in shorter time, since the flesh will not be so consistently thick anymore) --
put in a shallow pan in a sml amount of water to prevent drying, MEMBRANE SIDE UP, and broil 4-6" from heat for about 5-10 min.
turn, brush flesh with melted butter (flavored with lemon, if desired, but for one this big, i'd save the lemon for squeezing on later). continue broiling and brushing for a minimum of 12-15 min. & probably no longer than 20-25. times are a bit of guessing here, cuz your fish is so large -- the scoring will help it to cook thru. flesh needs to be white & opaque to be cooked, but there's a fine line, don't overdo.

note: largest i've ever done is 1 lbers, which broil first side 5 min., second side, 12-15 min.
you could also cut it in half and treat it as 2 approx. 1 lb lobsters, pulling the meat out onto the top of the vertically cross-sectioned tail, but presentation won't be as pretty.

serve with melted butter & lemon wedges.

you could cut it up and make a chowder or stew, but that seems a sad way to deal with such a great creature.


----------

